# Eureka or Butterfly?



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

So. What is this guy?









Looks like the below Butterfly/Aulonocara jacobfreibergi...but then the last link calls a Aulonocara jacobfreibergi a Eureka???? :-?



Riceburner said:


> what is it? Butterfly/Aulonocara jacobfreibergi?
> http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/c ... eacock.php
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

you sound confused so I'm kinda confused about what you are asking.

The first pic does not look like an Aulonocara jacobfreibergi. I'm not sure if he is a pure Aulonocara stuartgranti type. Does he seem like he has a yellow blaze on the forehead? If so, he is a hybrid. He still is young.

The second pic is not an Aulonocara whatsoever, or are you comparing your fish to him because of a yellow blaze? They are clearly different fish.

"Eureka" is not a species, "Eureka" is a so -called improved strain of line bred Aulonocara jacobfreibergi, so if you want to call Jacobfreibergi a "Butterfly", then "Eureka" is also a "Butterfly". "Eureka", if pure, is a Jacobfreibergi.

Aulonocara eureka is not a real scientific name, just a made up trade name. Butterfly is also a trade name.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No need for two threads asking the same thing. :wink:

It is a fish with some Aulonocara stuartgranti in it... no idea if it is pure. It doesn't appear to have any jacobfriebergi type in it.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

The other thread was a pic thread that turned into questions, so I figured I'd post the question in the right forum.

So it's an Aulonocara stuartgranti, which has many variations down the coastline. So until it's mature I'm not gonna really be able to tell. Ah well...gonna be nice seeing it change.

The first pic is mine, the rest are pics from the links.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Riceburner said:


> So it's an Aulonocara stuartgranti, which has many variations down the coastline. So until it's mature I'm not gonna really be able to tell. Ah well...gonna be nice seeing it change.


No, I didn't say it was an Aulonocara stuartgranti, just that it probably has some in it. It may very well be a hybrid, or something with no stuartgranti, or a pure stuartgranti.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not that that is unusual many of our peacocks are from dubious mixed species and regional type origins. The species are still not fully sorted out. And for sure were not sorted when captive breeding and good looking guy production started.

When this guy is fully adult we will still prob not be sure. Aulonocara if you want pure wild type then you have to get em from the wild or get em from a breeder who only keeps one regional type per tank. They all cross like mad and who knows what the progeny will look like, could be pure could be a cross.
Its kind of guessing time on this one. I am very impressed with the quality of the guesses but they remain guesses. :wink:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

some change....

Any more guesses?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a hybrid with some stuartgranti in it. Pretty fish though.


----------

